# Lightning Ridge



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I am about to head out to Lightning Ridge (from Newcastle) via Narrabri, then back across through Moree and the New England. This is not a fishing trip but would appreciate any advice about what fish I might catch if I were to accidentally take my rod (I know the new englands full of trout), also, anything of interest I should look at along the way?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Eastern river Cod?

But not sure if you can take them yet. They are certainly in the New England rivers (Nymboida). Anyone know?

Trevor


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Murray cod, yellowbelly, eetailed cats, carp, trout........
Watch the flooding.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks, I will be out there on Friday so a bit before the goat races 

golf - what is that!?

beer - now your talkin

Thanks, am going to accidentally take my fishing rod although I suspect opportunities will be limited as I am really just tagging along with my girlfriends parents (and my girlfriend) who are a couple of misguidded poms who reckon that lightning ridge will be a good place to visit - I have calculated I will be driving abot 2000kms in 4 days  not a lot really, but a lot if Im hoping to wet a line


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't know what fish you may catch but make sure you check out the hot spa in Lightning Ridge and the ones at the caravan park at Moree.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't miss Mt Kaputar NP near Narrabri. A miniature and more accessible version of the Warrumbungles. Camping available.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> Don't miss Mt Kaputar NP near Narrabri. A miniature and more accessible version of the Warrumbungles. Camping available.


Brilliant place. Did the first modern day ascent there Ado. Also has a few snowfalls most years.

One day we were climbing 'Flight of the Phoenix' in the Warrumbungles, and in perfect sunshine were marvelling at the wedge-tailed eagles soaring thousnads of feet in the thermals. But we couldn't work out why we were so cold all day. Night time came the answer, as a cold front came through and plastered the tent with snow. Climbing was over.

We dismantled camp and drove up to Kaputar (5,000' - and only 7 hours drive from Brissie) and found over 6" on snow everywhere. It was a winter wonderland! Without the snow the rockclimbing was fantastic, though a bit necky on the long runouts on some routes. _Kaputer rocks_ for bushwalking, camping and climbing. Fabulous geomorphology, fauna and flora! Don't miss it Ben.

Trevor


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

MrFaulty said:


> I have calculated I will be driving abot 2000kms in 4 days  quote]
> 
> Seriousy, why bother? You'll spend most of each day driving...... stay at home and spend 4 days FISHING..... much more sensible....


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> One day we were climbing 'Flight of the Phoenix' in the Warrumbungles


I've heard great reports - looks like terror to me. I thought 'Cornerstone Rib' was necky and loose enough for me. Solid on the crux though, the only place that matters. Walked under Leibnitz. That has gotta be the most rediculously ballsy first acents I've ever seen. I couldn't imagine the commitment of lauching up THAT wall, loose, featureless and (I imagine) nearly devoid of pro. Made my sack tighten.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > One day we were climbing 'Flight of the Phoenix' in the Warrumbungles
> ...


Adrian
If you think 'Cornerstone Rib' was loose, you should have been on our one day ascent of Ball's Pyramid. Adreneline overload. Like driving a car with loose wheelnuts.

(Apologies to Ben for the hijack)

Trevor


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

> by Scruffy » Wed Mar 28, 2012 1:30 pm
> 
> Don't know what fish you may catch but make sure you check out the hot spa in Lightning Ridge and the ones at the caravan park at Moree.


Scruffy, I do have fond memories of the hot spa at lightning ridge, we mates and I were bathing in it, until a huge human scat came out from the vents at the sides of the hot spring. You reckon we didn't evacuate in a hurry. :shock: :lol:

Rob


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Ben, the rivers at the central Qld/NSW border contain carp, golden perch, silver perch, murray cod and eel-tailed catfish.

Rob


----------

